# Morphing



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I now have two sets of Herrett 1911 grips. I put one set on my Springer GI but my wife said they didn't look right. I took the Herrett's and put them on one of my DWs and the grips from the DW and used them on the Springer. I like the results; what do you think? Regards, Richard 

This:








To this:








This:








To this:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I like number three, but number four should be number one!
I got a sense of deja vu about this one. Hmmmm


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i like 1 and 4


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

1 and 4 are the sme grips... hahaha

I like the swap. Both ways!

Sweet


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

definitely looks right to me, but hey, there your guns (unless you want to give me pic #2 HAHA)


----------

